
Hikipedia.jp aims to tackle isolation by making connections with each other - snaky
https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20180430/p2a/00m/0na/011000c
======
jgtrosh
This seems like an interesting approach. The article makes no mentions of
whether this site aims to implement wiki-like editing? If not this is really a
-pedia, not a play on word on Wikipedia.

